# make/fabricate/modify a 2nd gen distributor cap



## OneOfaKind (Jun 23, 2006)

Can anyone make/fabricate/modify a 2nd gen distributor cap for an external coil setup? If so please let me know, this is all that stands in my way of having an msd ignition in my car.


thanks!


----------



## 3dka24 (Jul 6, 2006)

This is from a honda site same thing for our caps though http://www.hondatuningmagazine.com/tech/0502ht_capconversion_distributor/


And for your msd 6Al check under electrical on this link

http://jimwolftechnology.com/tech_details.asp


----------



## OneOfaKind (Jun 23, 2006)

Will I need to remove the stock coil if i do this? I'm thinking I probally will. Either that or just unplug it. but I just wanted to make sure.


----------

